# Mmmmmm :)



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

well Kaimi deffinately likes his yogs :lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

look at that little face u can tell he liked that yoggie:flrt:bless him


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

linda.t said:


> look at that little face u can tell he liked that yoggie:flrt:bless him


 
LOL yeah they all love it espcially in the lil pots makes them work for it too getting it all out :lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> well Kaimi deffinately likes his yogs :lol2:


"No Mums, I is not sharing with you!!"

He is so cute Emma, think I could resist a kiss till he's washed his face though :lol2:

Jo


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

To : Kaimi

Subject: i miss you

hey lover, when you comin over to mine for a rumble in the back of the van again? i miss you lover boy! hope to see you soon, until then, i love you my little sexy skunk

skunky camp kisses

Dom x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> "No Mums, I is not sharing with you!!"
> 
> He is so cute Emma, think I could resist a kiss till he's washed his face though :lol2:
> 
> Jo


 
LOL he is so sweet an laid back 

my sister aint hot on my animals but when she met Kaimi she fell in love with him :lol2:

he does the armadillo ball curl when you pick him up :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> To : Kaimi
> 
> Subject: i miss you
> 
> ...


 
Dear Dom

I miss you too my main skunky man you :flrt:

i will be back very soon i loved the way you ragged me round that van.............but the best thing was being violated and then us cuddling up together in the lovely lil den you made us in the hay 

I need to see you soon to lover 

Love Kaimi x x x x


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

MMM yoghurty skunky kisses:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

africa said:


> MMM yoghurty skunky kisses:lol2:


i think dom should lick his mush clean for him :lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Dear Dom and Kaimi,

Please get a room!! :lol2::lol2:

Love 

Jo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Dear Dom and Kaimi,
> 
> Please get a room!! :lol2::lol2:
> 
> ...


they have their own lil den in the back of cat an dittas van :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

*took me feckin ages lol*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


>


 

LOOOOOOOOOOL cat your a star thats fantastic hun :no1::2thumb::notworthy:: victory::no1:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

I eat my yoghurts the exact same way too - do you have room for me lol

I'll even bring my own RUB


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I eat my yoghurts the exact same way too - do you have room for me lol
> 
> I'll even bring my own RUB


 
im sure she could find somewhere else for you other than a rub:whistling2:.........















































perhaps a dog crate?


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im sure she could find somewhere else for you other than a rub:whistling2:.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LMFAO !!

Probably be about right too lol........:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL ya nuttas 

cat i have a spare zoozone so its okies :lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL ya nuttas
> 
> cat i have a spare zoozone so its okies :lol2:


 
Do I get a choice of bedding :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm a fussy eater too.....lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Do I get a choice of bedding :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I'm a fussy eater too.....lol


Ditta has told me not to say owt rude, so........i have nothin to say to that:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Do I get a choice of bedding :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I'm a fussy eater too.....lol


well theres hay or sawdust or towels or fleeces :lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Ditta has told me not to say owt rude, so........i have nothin to say to that:whistling2:


 
Haha 

.....go on..... lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> well theres hay or sawdust or towels or fleeces :lol2:


ive heard emmas duvets quite nice too :lol2::mf_dribble::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Ditta has told me not to say owt rude, so........i have nothin to say to that:whistling2:


 
no your not allowed to embarrass me :blush::lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> well theres hay or sawdust or towels or fleeces :lol2:


 
I'll go for the saw dust with a fleece blanket in this weather 


I'll need company though lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive heard emmas duvets quite nice too :lol2::mf_dribble::flrt:


i thought you was gone a while when you went to loo last week :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive heard emmas duvets quite nice too :lol2::mf_dribble::flrt:


 
Yep ! 

Better than a rub lol !


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I'll go for the saw dust with a fleece blanket in this weather
> 
> 
> I'll need company though lol


 
dog, hog or skunk?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Yep !
> 
> Better than a rub lol !


 
mt duvet does the job lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Yep !
> 
> Better than a rub lol !


 
how about a rub under emmas duvet? :whistling2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> dog, hog or skunk?


 
Nah - what I had in mind is neither of those lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Nah - what I had in mind is neither of those lol


pussy?























Cat


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how about a rub under emmas duvet? :whistling2:


 
Haha - I dunno if we'll both fit in a RUB :whistling2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> pussy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You were half right there too lol


pussy...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how about a rub under emmas duvet? :whistling2:


:blush:OMG OMG OMG OMG :lol2:



Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Nah - what I had in mind is neither of those lol


 
i have pussy cats too ???


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Haha - I dunno if we'll both fit in a RUB :whistling2:


nice answer:no1:



Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> You were half right there too lol
> 
> 
> pussy...


 
erm...............:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Haha - I dunno if we'll both fit in a RUB :whistling2:


 
well i dunno how " big " you are but emma could fit in a 9ltr rub with about 8 and a half ltrs to spare :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> You were half right there too lol
> 
> 
> pussy...


Does that mean u want Cat???? :whistling2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> :blush:OMG OMG OMG OMG :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sounds good - minus the "...cats..."

:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Does that mean u want Cat???? :whistling2:


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL selina :no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Does that mean u want Cat???? :whistling2:


im a lesleybean!!!:lol2:



Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> sounds good - minus the "...cats..."
> 
> :whistling2:


minus the hair too? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> sounds good - minus the "...cats..."
> 
> :whistling2:


 
im confuddled now you cant have a pussy with no cat :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well i dunno how " big " you are but emma could fit in a 9ltr rub with about 8 and a half ltrs to spare :lol2:


 
lmfao 


Emma will probably let you know how 'big' I am :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> lmfao
> 
> 
> Emma will probably let you know how 'big' I am :whistling2:


 
no i said i dont know how big you are and dont intend on findin out thanks!!!!!!!!! id be more interested in emmas pussy cat than in your stature!! ( no offence but we are the lesbian taxi service dontchay know ) and me n emma aint even that close :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> lmfao
> 
> 
> Emma will probably let you know how 'big' I am :whistling2:





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no i said i dont know how big you are and dont intend on findin out thanks!!!!!!!!! id be more interested in emmas pussy cat than in your stature!! ( no offence but we are the lesbian taxi service dontchay know ) and me n emma aint even that close :lol2:


 
OMG nooooooooooooooo thats wrong :bash::whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LOL LOL LOL theres me missing the party. Notice how it always turns rude when Cat is online:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> OMG nooooooooooooooo thats wrong :bash::whistling2:


 
exactly! proves my point though doesnt it? :lol2: and just so you know i meant ruby! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well i dunno how " big " you are but emma could fit in a 9ltr rub with about 8 and a half ltrs to spare :lol2:



But have he been warned about her little nasal incontinence habit? In a confined space like a RUB, things could get moist and sticky!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> LOL LOL LOL theres me missing the party. Notice how it always turns rude when Cat is online:whistling2: :lol2:


 Yups :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> LOL LOL LOL theres me missing the party. Notice how it always turns rude when Cat is online:whistling2: :lol2:


i know tut bad init :lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> im confuddled now you cant have a pussy with no cat :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 

I like a wetpussy & _cats _dont like water :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> LOL LOL LOL theres me missing the party. Notice how it always turns rude when Cat is online:whistling2: :lol2:


WTF?!?!?! why does everyone blame me?!?! :halo:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Yups :lol2:


 dont you agree too!! :lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> But have he been warned about her little nasal incontinence habit? In a confined space like a RUB, things could get moist and sticky!


 
That's the idea :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I like a wetpussy & _cats _dont like water :whistling2:


 
i have to bow down to you for that one! :notworthy:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dont you agree too!! :lol2:


 Sorry but its true lols.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cat you baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad:Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> But have he been warned about her little nasal incontinence habit? In a confined space like a RUB, things could get moist and sticky!


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I like a wetpussy & _cats _dont like water :whistling2:


 
OMG lordy :notworthy::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

just to put the record straight its not meeeeeeeee, Ditta made me do it! honest!:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Cat you baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad:Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


I soooooooooo agree she lowered the tone LOOOOOOL:lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i have to bow down to you for that one! :notworthy:


 
I didn't think you were that way inclined lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

No No No Ditta is a gooooooooooooooood girl:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just to put the record straight its not meeeeeeeee, Ditta made me do it! honest!:lol2:


LOL but ditta said NO LOL:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> No No No Ditta is a gooooooooooooooood girl:flrt:


you obviously aint seen her in the bedroom then :whip::flrt:

LMAO she'll kill me for that! **hides thread**:whistling2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just to put the record straight its not meeeeeeeee, Ditta made me do it! honest!:lol2:


 
I blame Emma for corrupting me, too :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I blame Emma for corrupting me, too :whistling2:


 
yeah i blame emma, the dirty perv! :roll2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh Ditta, Cats telling us your secrets:lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah i blame emma, the dirty perv! :roll2:


 
It is her thread after all :notworthy:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mmmm maybe it is Emma as shes always online when the party starts:whistling2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Oh Ditta, Cats telling us your secrets:lol2:


 
sorry i didnt hear you - did you say....



 Oh Ditta, Cats telling us your secrets

...... thought so...


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Mmmm maybe it is Emma as shes always online when the party starts:whistling2:


 
She's gone quiet now lol 


her mouth's full I think :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I blame Emma for corrupting me, too :whistling2:





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah i blame emma, the dirty perv! :roll2:





Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> It is her thread after all :notworthy:
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:





Shell195 said:


> Mmmm maybe it is Emma as shes always online when the party starts:whistling2:


 
OMG what eva to all of ya LOOOOOOOOOOOOL:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If her mouths full of liquid then duck as it comes out her nose:lol2:



That sounds so wrong:blush:

:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> If her mouths full of liquid then duck as it comes out her nose:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol shell comes out ma ears too :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Oh Ditta, Cats telling us your secrets:lol2:


b:censor:ch



Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> sorry i didnt hear you - did you say....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ba:censor:rd


Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> She's gone quiet now lol
> 
> 
> her mouth's full I think :whistling2:


you aint that big that it reaches all that way! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

One day I will have to come over but i will be wearing full protective clothing:lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> If her mouths full of liquid then duck as it comes out her nose:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol......I wont need to 'duck' - she'll be near the 'other' head


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> b:censor:ch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how would you know that being a lesleybeing an all:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> One day I will have to come over but i will be wearing full protective clothing:lol2:


to ours or to emmas? :lol2:

ps, grecho, im not that way inclined!!! hehe i missed that bit


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> And how would you know that being a lesleybeing an all:whistling2:


 
hey i was quite an active hettie in my straight days! :lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> to ours or to emmas? :lol2:
> 
> ps, grecho, im not that way inclined!!! hehe i missed that bit


 
lol 


The title of this thread seems so dodgey now haha !

:lol2:

look what we've done - sorry I mean, look what Emma's done :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

EMMA! HAVE YOU BEEN CORRUPTING POOR CAT AGAIN!?!
You're naughty you are! :whip: :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> *to ours or to emmas?* :lol2:
> 
> ps, grecho, im not that way inclined!!! hehe i missed that bit


 

If ya want me to come to yours wearing full protective clothing I will, whatever tickles ya fancy hun:lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you aint that big that it reaches all that way! :lol2:


 
No lol

That's just wishful thinking on my part LOL !


I'd have to be a good aim too lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> EMMA! HAVE YOU BEEN CORRUPTING POOR CAT AGAIN!?!
> You're naughty you are! :whip: :flrt:


yay someone on my side, ta duckie, ill pay you later :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> If ya want me to come to yours wearing full protective clothing I will, whatever tickles ya fancy hun:lol2:


youre very obligin!!! i think youve got summet to tell us! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> EMMA! HAVE YOU BEEN CORRUPTING POOR CAT AGAIN!?!
> You're naughty you are! :whip: :flrt:


nopes its kaimis an doms fault they started this lol :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> nopes its kaimis an doms fault they started this lol :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


hey dont blame them two, tisnt their fault they are full of mad ragin gay hormones :lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hey dont blame them two, tisnt their fault they are full of mad ragin gay hormones :lol2:


:lol2: ...... I heard - no they're just 'good friends' lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hey dont blame them two, tisnt their fault they are full of mad ragin gay hormones :lol2:


so is tut :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:



Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> :lol2: ...... I heard - no they're just 'good friends' lol


i lied lol :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Never said anything would happen :lol2: Me is straight unless gayness is infectious:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Never said anything would happen :lol2: Me is straight unless gayness is infectious:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
it is, dont ou know you can catch lesbianism off a toilet seat??

anyways im takin my innocent self off to bed, now if this thread conti nues to be smutty then ya know it aint me! 

night night you dirty lot!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yay someone on my side, ta duckie, ill pay you later :lol2:


 Pay me in toads! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Pay me in toads! :lol2:


 
i didnt need your support that much :lol2:

grechy n emma gone quiet.....bet theyre cyberin teehee


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Night All me off to bed too, I was going before then came across this:whistling2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> anyways im takin my innocent self off to bed, for a dirty night you lot!


 
lol enjoy your night


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Night All me off to bed too, I was going before then came across this:whistling2:


Make sure you wipe up after yourself then lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL your all bad tut hee hee 

well im off ta bed too cos im kapooped lol 

nitey nite all :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

You all disgust me! I just dont know whats came over you, after I thought you was all so kind, TUT! 

i suppose you cant blame it on me this time eh! SHELLLL!!:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> You all disgust me! I just dont know whats came over you, after I thought you was all so kind, TUT!
> 
> i suppose you cant blame it on me this time eh! SHELLLL!!:whistling2:


well she can now you have posted :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Joe Im surprised you didnt join in TBH as it was just up your street:Na_Na_Na_Na: All Ive learnt was from listening to you:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

:2thumb:Im very wise...:jump:

I would have probably joined in but I was being good, and stayed off of here from 10pm! Haha how good am I!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:no1:
This certificate is being awarded to


_FarmerCoope_



In recognition of good behaviour

:no1:

WELL DONE


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> :no1:
> This certificate is being awarded to
> 
> 
> ...


 


:whistling2:wheres mine:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ditta said:


> :whistling2:wheres mine:whistling2:


you instegated most of what i said!!!

you were sat beside me pokin me with a stick goading me into sayin what i did! i had no choice! so the certificate should go to me you bad girl! :whip::flrt::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

:no1:WHY THANKYOU SHELL!

Yipeee, I'm a hero!:2thumb:

Ditta, sorry, Your just not special enough, we know you hacked into Cats account and it was you that was posting really


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> :no1:WHY THANKYOU SHELL!
> 
> Yipeee, I'm a hero!:2thumb:
> 
> Ditta, sorry, Your just not special enough, we know you hacked into Cats account and it was you that was posting really


 
youre obviously special enough to spell signature wrong :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:no1:
This certificate is awarded to 

DITTA


For putting up with Cats crude sense of humour and always taking the blame for her actions








:lol2::lol2::lol2: I luffs you really hun LOL


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :no1:
> This certificate is awarded to
> 
> DITTA
> ...


 
get stuffed! pah! :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, atleast i can spell PISS OFF! 






haha, jokesss:lol2:


----------

